# garbanzo beans



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

so a friend gave me some dried seeds that a friend gave him from a give-away food box. rice, lentils, garbanzos, limas, bl.eye peas, etc. here's the question:
i have never used dried garbanzos in a bag. i have bought the canned and put it in salads with other legumes. have any of you processed the dry bean? what about falafel? did you like it? tahini? i love to try new recipes and falafel is something i've seen on food network. the recipe for falafel says you can't use the canned, you must use the dry bean and process it. give me some ideas.
jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Falafel is real good


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I use them to make hummus.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

yep, i've made hummus with canned chickpeas, cumin, coriander, and olive oil, dip with wheat crakers. i don't add the tahini because i have never taken the time to find it in the store. i doubt it would be in selma, anyway although it does sound like african origin. lol.
jack


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

i think tahini is just ground sesame seeds maybe toasted first. might be able to substitute sesame oil.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I like falafel with tzatziki sauce


----------

